# Marketing a Green Company to locals and web



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Im new to this done alot of research but still get confused and lost on the marketing aspect just looking for advice on reaching out and getting my name and product out there
In advance thank you

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

So what makes you green?


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am green because we just opened up we thought it was best to do what ever research we can but as far as putting together a good plan we are falling a lil short just seeing if anybody has any good advice

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

EAstreetwear1980 said:


> I am green because we just opened up we thought it was best to do what ever research we can but as far as putting together a good plan we are falling a lil short just seeing if anybody has any good advice
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


That makes you green? I have 4000 square feet of solar panels on the roof of my shop and I do pickup and deliveries in a chevy volt. If you're going to go green do it because its the right thing to do and it makes sense for you financially. 

The LEED certified companies that you would want to do business with will check you out and will want to know if you're ISO 14000. 

There are companies out there that do great in the green sector, but don't go into it just saying you're a green company if you cannot back it up.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I think by green they mean new...... Not in the environmental way


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

No no u got me all wrong I mean green as in start up company my bad for the confusion

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

EAstreetwear1980 said:


> No no u got me all wrong I mean green as in start up company my bad for the confusion
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


Start with everyone you know. Then go to your local chamber of commerce, then try networking groups like BNI or LBN. Talk to everyone you can.


----------



## Tyden (Aug 19, 2011)

Start up and green are two totally different things. Do research on start up, check your state for new business plan and start up help. Don't use the word green withoit knowing what it means. Green companies go through great lengths to create green initiatives and sustainable enviroments. 

Sent from my LG-L40G using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Again my apologies but the research ive done with this industry most vets used the term green as in start up but understand

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tyden (Aug 19, 2011)

No worries. Are you starting your own brand or printing shirts in general? The are different appriaches to each. Let me know and I'll give you pionters with either.


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok cool I will do so

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok I am starting a brand

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tyden (Aug 19, 2011)

First, you need to educate youself. Check out the book threds not dead. If you do not have a business or marketing degree, find some basic business reading. Then find a mentor someone willing to help you out. In regards to your brand make sure you have a good solid product. Bad quality will kill your business. Then find early adopters. Get their opinion and ask for feedback. Find local shops to carry you shirts. Be very strategic. Research pricing, markup etc. Use as many free avenues for marketing, facebook, google plus and even craigslist. But most of all be patient. It took us two years of R&D , early adopters and building a fan base but it has been worth the wait. We are in stores now.Hope this helps


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Very much so thanks I started about a yr ago changed my brands name and the look and the rest of the advice is solid deff going to look into it what are early adaptors tho if you dont mind me asking

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tyden (Aug 19, 2011)

Early adopters are people your share your brand with and get their buy in of your brand. Once they like your product you begin a movement. Early adopters will tell their friends and you begin what is called a pyromarketing strategy. Your EA will help you spread your brand.


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok cool thanks again

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

